# Yellow tang aggressive to Foxface



## Omega (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 110gallon tank and I run a sump that iss gauged for a 150g and also a fluval canister filter gauged for 100g. My tank is still relatively new, cycled it with stability and used 120 lbs of live sand/ 40lbs of live rock so far. I've had a yellow tang in the tank for a month he is about 2 1/2 inches. I introduced his first fish tank mate today, a yellow fox that wasn't being treated well at a lfs. I acclimated the foxface for 3 hours and then added him to the tank. It seems like he is fine but my yellow tang keeps pushing him and I think might be nipping at the fox's fins. Is the venom in the foxface enough to kill my tang? and what would be the recommended way to settle this?\

I should add, the foxface was in a tank with a yellow tang at the fish store I got him from.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

It could be territorial issues. Try changing the tank up a little, and some more hiding places, etc. With the changes, the new places would be up for grabs, and the foxface might be able to claim so territory. I am not sure this is the problem, but it might help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Worth a shot.
Yellow tangs do not generally like other wide, flat, yellow fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A quarantine tank would be ideal here... put the yellow tang in there for a week and let to foxface get acclimated to the new tank then put the yellow tang back in


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yellow tangs can be very territorial fish. Try to add it last to establish a spot in already stocked aquarium that way it won't have as many territorial issues. But to solve, I have found that you can buy cheap breeders (I don't know if you can find one big enough) that go in the tank. In essence, you put the tang in there for timeout. Or, you might try the quarantine tank, but beware the water chemistry, yellow tangs can get stressed and start to lose their color fairly quickly.


----------

